

The Looming Payment Liability Coming to American Merchants in 2015 - watershawl
http://www.digitalpay.info/2014/01/16/emvs-american-time-table/

======
silverlight
How does this affect online payments?

~~~
rtanaka
it doesn't directly affect it because EMV is a card present initiative (online
transactions are card not present transactions). that said, these newer cards
tend to be more "advanced" in the sense that they have on-display rotating
pins or support for two-factor authentication so payment providers will need
to be able to support them. these changes will be driven by the card issuers.

